# Proof of French address requirements



## janewalker55

Hello guys, this is my first post so bear with me.. My husband and I are hoping to retire in France by the end of the year.. I am just going through the long stay visa application procedure and trying to get all the paperwork in order.. My sister has a house that we will be staying in free of charge - or in exchange for some gardening and diy (house has been neglected during Covid).. So... how would I present this as proof of my address to the Visa people.. ? Any clues.. Also - would appreciate any tips and advice on a successful application - we have all the requirements (income, bank statements etc, French bank account etc. ) but I really would like this sorted on the first run at it, rather than have to go back and apply again as I didn't think of something obvious.. Thank you.


----------



## Crabtree

Would this help?




__





Attestation sur l'honneur - Modèle de lettre - service-public.fr






www.service-public.fr





or a french rental contract for your sisters house? although that of course could involve french taxation problems
Your sister should do the attestation to say that you are living there


----------



## janewalker55

Crabtree said:


> Would this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attestation sur l'honneur - Modèle de lettre - service-public.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.service-public.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a french rental contract for your sisters house? although that of course could involve french taxation problems
> Your sister should do the attestation to say that you are living there


Thank you for your quick response... We really are staying there free of charge so there would be no tax implications.. I should have said.. she doesn't live there at all - the house is empty so it suits everybody... I really appreciate your help.. I am going to have to dust off my rusty French to navigate this site.. again. Thank you..


----------



## BackinFrance

Attestation d'hébergement - Modèle de lettre - service-public.fr



This is what you need and it would be à titre gratuit. Make sure you include all the necessary attachments.


----------



## Bevdeforges

What you should have available is the attestation from your sister (as the owner of the house) plus her relevant i.d. (ideally, for France if she has it) - carte d'identité (if she is a French citizen), carte de séjour (if she isn't and is resident in France) or failing that, copy of her passport. You'll also need verification that she owns the house (the "traditional" utility bill, copy of the last taxe foncière bill, etc.) Ultimately, you'll wind up responsible for the taxe d'habitation if you're living there on January 1st of next year and that will become your "proof of residence" going forward.

I'm not sure what has to be done to switch over the occupancy to you and your husband, but your sister should be able to handle that. (This is where a 0€ "lease" or a "peppercorn" lease might be useful - though that can be handled in the attestation d'hébergement document which should probably outline the "terms" of her granting you use of her house like that.

It sounds like a lot of paperwork, but hang onto it - it will become very handy at some point even if they don't immediately ask for it at your visa appointment.


----------



## janewalker55

lots of useful information there, thanks so much.. wish me luck!!


----------



## Crabtree

Good luck!!!


----------

